# NDSU student needs wadeable ponds



## bradenkorwin (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Nodak Outdoors, I'm a sophomore at NDSU in Fargo this year and I'm looking for some promising hunting areas. I scouted the area around the Alice last year and saw more ducks than I've ever seen back home in Brainerd, but I ran into a problem, all of these ponds drop to well above wader level within spitting distance of shore. So, Instead of burning untold amounts of gas in search of a nice shallow pond, I figured I'd draw on the wisdom of this forum. Does anyone know an area (preferably within 2 hours or less from Fargo) where there are several nice shallow ponds? Any direction would be very much appreciated. 

PS I do have a boat, but no meas or money for storage.
PPS that doesn't really matter because my tow vehicle is at home.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hunt fields or burn gas... it is what we all do.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Invest in a float tube, or just hunt fields


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't know that area well, but my sage advice :wink: would be to look for smaller potholes that are only an acre or two in size. Most of those, in my experience, are wadeable. Also, the slope of the field around the pothole usually gives an indication of how deep it will be. If it is fairly flat or gently sloping around the slough, it probably will be fairly shallow or at least won't drop off real quickly. Obviously water levels are very high this year so that will add to the challenge. The joys of wader hunting - you never know what the next step holds!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wet year this year, burn gas and you will find some.


----------



## bradenkorwin (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, Sounds like some time in the car is inevitable, I'll be doing my best to find some good ponds next weekend. I'll be looking for gently sloping land around ponds or flooded farm fields. Again, if anybody has an idea for me, lemme know


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I hate to say this, but every guy who reads this knows if you go and experience a ND field hunt, you wont go back to wading in the ponds...there is absolutely no comparison! ....but the main thing is you wont be pissing anybody off at 6:30 in the morning when your stomping thru the roost. (the body of water your wading thru)... Im a jr at ndsu, it's to easy to find within 2 hours of fargay...emphasize to easy. Good luck hunting!


----------



## BadgerState8 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would get a float chair!


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Use a fishing rod with a good hook. Be carful casting in to cattails.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

mshutt said:


> I hate to say this, but every guy who reads this knows if you go and experience a ND field hunt, you wont go back to wading in the ponds...there is absolutely no comparison! ....but the main thing is you wont be pissing anybody off at 6:30 in the morning when your stomping thru the roost. (the body of water your wading thru)... Im a jr at ndsu, it's to easy to find within 2 hours of fargay...emphasize to easy. Good luck hunting!


Thats if you ONLY enjoy shooting Mallards or a few other puddle ducks. Never shot a Hooded Merg in a Cornfield! There are ways of hunting water without shooting out the roost.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

I second that -


----------



## CleetHunt (May 11, 2011)

I went to NDSU for six years and mostly hunted out west of valley city. There are a few nice bodies of water west of the refuge there. There is also a good slough about 10-15 miles south and ~2-3 miles west of Valley City. ( I use to shoot quite a few canvasbacks there early in the season. Almost all of the sloughs in ND are going do be too deep to wade hunt. Don't try. You will just end up losing birds and if you are the type of hunter that is ok with that, find a new hobby. My advice would be that if you want to hunt water, get your buddies to all go in and buy a small pushboatof jon boat. I've used Kayaks before and I don't recommend it. They tend to be a little tippy picking up decoys and downed birds in the wind. If you fill your waders up once in that cold deep water your done. If you stay of the major roads it is pretty easy to get permission for most fields and have litle to no competition.

If your are planning to be at NDSU for the next few years the smartest thing you could do is start buying field Honker decoys and a mojo or two. If all of your hunting buddies buy a dozen or two you'll have a sweet set up and never have to get your feet wet. The best hunts I had in ND were in the corn and wheat fields.


----------



## NDfromMN2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

Personally I enjoy a slough hunt, nothing like smelling like rotting vegitation when you get home. Since I graduated, I have a dog that does all my grunt work, however when in college we would bring a canoe with us and burry it in the reeds. After a few ducks were down whosever turn it was would need to do a duck run and pick em up. It worked pretty well, and also makes placing decoys in deeper water much easier. KEY: hid the canoe well, as ducks will flare if they see it.


----------

